# BB Shooting... really can push accuracy!



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been working to get my BB shooter back online and dead on ever since I took it out to the woods. For some reason after shooting it in the woods when it was perfectly set up I took the tubes off to try it on my new BB shooter instead of just making a new set of bands?? So two days and over a hundred shots in I finally got it back to dead accurate?!

The BB Shooters can be so finicky about band tension it has to be exact? I can shoot clay or ¼" steel no problem but as soon as I put the BB in there it will not be dead on anymore. Finally got it back to dead on with the BB and it is so fun 2 shoot at a 2 oz liquor bottle (pocket size]) and bounce it around the parking lot over and over again.

BB's really make you work on that release and make you really focus on all your techniques because you have such a small piece of ammo and it is so temperamental to any part of your Technique that is not perfect.

Here's my BB shooter that just feels great in my hand and I can hit that little liquor bottle over and over again! And as a bonus it cost one penny for seven BB's!! Those are 1632 tubes and an old cutting board from a thrift store.

Cheers


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

glad to here that you got your BB shooter going...I allways wanted to make one just never have I think that i'll give a try now thanks for the insperation


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Yes, definitely give it a try go bands. You can use any slingshot no matter what size since the bands or tubes are so light it can be very versatile with where you put it. This one is the pocket Predator Boy Scout that I got the template online.

Cheers


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I like bb for frameless but there hard to master but cheap fun for sure even airsoft I just find u have get the tubes cut right there easy to over power


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Gonna give it a go with the slingshots, tubes, and ammo that you sent me. Thanks again Vince!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

For sure Tobor, your hammer is the perfect 4 getting the tubes set up just right since you can adjust them over and over again till you get it perfect. Probably won't need the wrist brace though.????


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

vince4242 said:


> For sure Tobor, your hammer is the perfect 4 getting the tubes set up just right since you can adjust them over and over again till you get it perfect. Probably won't need the wrist brace though.


Wrist braces are so last week. Now I only use the patented "Vince Pinky Lanyard."


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Spot on about how shooting bbs accentuates any errors in your shooting form or set up!

It's a challenge.

But it is good, cheap fun!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I love bbs too.

Vince, are you shooting that OTT or TTF?


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm an Ott shooter all the way. Never quite got the feel for ttf and I like to be able to see my target when I have to aim abovewhat I am shooting at.

Cheers


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Bb's are a blast and I've been shooting a bunch of little rocks also from bb size on up to 1/2" depending on the sling. I've been trying to make a movie on it but the wind has been just a bit to much for filming here this week.


----------

